
Politics vs. The_Donald Subreddit Domain Linkage - gk1
http://matt.mn/2017/04/politics-vs-the_donald-subreddit-domain-linkage/
======
thisisdallas
I'm not sure what the point of this is?

The_Donald has always been about "dank memes" not providing political
commentary written by major media outlets.

